# MMO "monatlich zahlen um zu spielen oder gratis zocken ?



## Webstyler (26. August 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer hier lieber gratis ein MMO spielen würde anstatt monatlich dafür zu bezahlen.

Ich selber zahle lieber im Monat 10 Euro für ein paar Extra´s wie AUTOHEAL oder AUTOMANA Refreshing, mehr EXP für einen bestimmten Zetraum aber halt nur dann wenn das Grundspiel kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

Mag nur für Extras zahlen
Btw. 4 haben bisher abgestimmt uns 2 gepostet - goomisch


----------



## Fate T.H (26. August 2009)

Ich hab damit kein monatlich für ein MMO zu zahlen selbst wenn es nur für das Grundspiel ist.


----------



## cami (26. August 2009)

Ich würde auch nur für die extras bezahlen. Finde es iwie übertrieben, wie z.b. bei wow, jeden monat noch geld dafür zu bezahlen. da kann ich besseres damit anfangen


----------



## Tecqu (27. August 2009)

Ich will gar nichts zahlen. 
Wenn ich mir ein Spiel gekauft habe, dann will ich auch, dass ich alles habe und nicht noch mehr Geld investieren muss, um gut zu sein.
Für die Umfrage: Extras gefallen mir zwar nicht, aber in dem Fall meine Antwort!


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

die monatliche gebühr wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn wirklich was passieren würde zwecks gameplay und servers (im positiven sinne), aber in den 3 jahren everquest 2, die ich gezockt hab, wurde an der server hardware nix gemacht, bzw nur wenig und das gameplay hat sich doch sehr stark ins negative geändert (sehr auf casual gamers zugeschnitten...)


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (27. August 2009)

Eigentlich keine der drei Antworten (hab' _nur für Extras_ genommen), weil ich monatliche Gebühren als absolute Abzocke ansehe. Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man für das viele Geld, was man auf lange Sicht reinsteckt, viel zu wenig geboten. Auch das man bei der XBOX360 Geld bezahlen muss (XBOX Live Gold), um die Multiplayerfunktionen der Spiele zu nutzen, empfinde ich als bodenlose Frechheit. SO. Das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## darkfabel (27. August 2009)

Ich selber habe auch eine Xbox 360 und ich finde die Preise für Xbox Live Gold schon übertrieben nur damit man mit der xbox ins internet kann und dann sich die spiele runterladen kann. Als ich mir die Xbox gekauft habe hatte ich einen Monat kostenlos und habe mir dann 2400 live Points gekauft nur das Problem ist ich habe jetzt noch ca.1200 live Points aber kein Xbox live Gold mehr.Das heißt ich kann diese Option nicht mehr nutzen. Ich finde es eine Frechheit von M$ die Preise so zu überteuern bei 15€ wäre es ja noch ein ansehbarer Preis aber so nicht.

12 Monate = 44€

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## Webstyler (29. August 2009)

Scheint ja so das nicht viele hier nen MMO spielen, da ja noch nicht grossartig gevotet wurde, aber egal jeder spielt das was ihm Spass macht.


----------



## Phil_5 (29. August 2009)

Vorweg:
Wenn ich für das Grundspiel selbst schon gelöhnt habe dan will ich auch nicht für Extras bezahlen oder das ich es spielen kann.

[x] für Extras

Wenn das Spiel ansich gratis ist dan geht das mit den Extras (sofern in Maßen gehalten) in Ordnung. Bestes Beispiel hierfür finde ich ist Battlefield Heroes auch wenn es nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie passt.


----------



## Webstyler (29. August 2009)

Sehe ich genauso, warum doppelt für etwas bezahlen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. August 2009)

So was Hirnloses Spiel ich nicht.Ich bezahl dafür und was nützt es?Boah,mein Schamane ist jetzt auf Llv.80...*Keksfreu*


----------



## AlterKadaver (30. August 2009)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass man nur für das Spiel selbst zahlen sollte/muss und weitere Extras dann kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollten.

Notfalls wäre ich auch bereit, einen geringen Aufpreis für ein Extra zu zahlen...

Eine Grundgebühr kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage..

[x] Nur für die Extras


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2009)

[x] Extras

Da ist die Herausforderung größer


----------



## Webstyler (30. August 2009)

Die Meinung scheint mehr in Richtung Extra´s zu gehen, was ich mir schon dachte.

Den für etwas zu bezahlen was ich im Krankheitsfall nicht nutzen kann ist Mist.
Wen die Tage wenigsten genau abgerechnet würden nicht auf Stunden aber auf Tage.

Tag x eingeloggt und Tag y  dazwischen nicht es bleiben noch 28 Tage restliche Spielzeit das wäre ein geiles System was noch mehr Spieler finden würde. 

Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den Serverkosten und so.Die sind nicht so hoch wie man Euch weiss machen will ausserdem rechnet das mal gegen die WoW Spieleranzahl dagegen.

Ebenfalls finde ich es bei einigen MMo´s schade das es unterschiedliche Server gibt anstatt eine Zentralespielwelt.

Was bringt mir mein LvL 80 Char hier wenn ich nen geile Gilde auf dem anderen Server habe. Entweder man hat Glück und wird gratis geswitcht vom anbieter oder die verlangen ne Gebühr dafür.

Mein Kumpel hat bei WoW schon Ausrüstung verloren beim switchen. Wert um die 30 Mio Spielgeld.
War echt stinkig.

MfG


Webstyler


----------



## Xetic (31. August 2009)

Ganz klar monatlich zahlen.

Wenn man monatlich zahlt, kann man sich auch denken dass die Entwickler weiterarbeiten und immer wieder neuen Content adden.



Webstyler schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat bei WoW schon Ausrüstung verloren beim switchen. Wert um die 30 Mio Spielgeld.
> War echt stinkig.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Na da hat dieser Kumpel aber ordentlich gelogen .

Beim switchen kann keine Ausrüstung verloren gehn. Und 30 Mio Gold ... zeig mir eine Ausrüstung die soviel wert ist .

Gute Items kann man sowieso nicht kaufen für Spielgeld, und wenn du von dem verkaufswert dieser "Ausrüstung" ausgehst, kommst du da auch nicht über 200g


----------



## Sash (31. August 2009)

vorallem kann man in wow nix verkaufen, die sind alle seelengebunden. nur an nem npc händler, und der zahlt preise... jedenfalls auf 200millionen kommst du da in jahren drauf.. aber alles auf einmal, so groß ist dein inventar niemal.

jedenfalls, ich bin für monatliche gebühren in nem mmo, alles andere führt zu einer 2 klassengesellschaft oder nur begrenzten spielvergnügen. mein nächstes mmo wird wohl sw tor sein.


----------



## Webstyler (31. August 2009)

Das Game ist gut habe es auf der Gamescom geséhen, aber für monatliche spielweise musst du viel Zeit ahben ansonsten ist der nutzenfaktor gleich null da jedr Kalendertag abgerechnet wird auch wenn man nicht Online ist und das sitzt das problem finde ich.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich jetzt schon wieder Schleichwerbung mache...
Wer gern kostenlos spielt, kann sich ja mal Entropia-Universe ansehen. Das basiert auf der CryEngine 2 und mit den Gebühren sieht es da so aus, dass man jeden $ den man einzahlt dann 10:1 auf dem Spielkonto gutgeschrieben bekommt und dann ingame verprassen kann. Auf diese Weise bestimmt jeder für sich selbst, was ihm das Game wert ist. Man kann auch spielen ohne etwas einzuzahlen. Sogar der umgekehrte Weg ist möglich: Man erarbeitet sich ingame Geld und lässt es sich dann auszahlen (wieder 1:10). Letzteres ist allerdings schwerer als es klingt, das sollte einem klar sein.  Es ist jedoch nicht unmöglich.
Der Download des Spiels und das Registrieren eines Accounts ist völlig kostenfrei.


----------



## Webstyler (2. September 2009)

Das mit dem Seelengebunden stimmt, war aber nicht immer so.

Das Seelengebunden ist der größte Schwachsinn in WoW, warum muss ich mir ne Rüstung kaufen die ich nicht traden kann um mir später eine bessere zu kaufen.

Das andere Spielprinzip mit dem 1:10 ist auch nicht schlecht, muss man halt gucken wie es sich bewährt.

WoW nimmt man halt als Vergelichswert das das erste MMO war was Millionen von Spielern vereinte Weltweit.


----------



## Sash (2. September 2009)

auch wenn man nur am we spielt rentiert sich ein mmo was man monatliche bezahlt. wieviel gebt ihr aus an einem tag am we wenn ihr ausgeht? alleine einmal kino mit cola, popcorn, vorher vielleicht noch essen gehen kostet locker 20€ aufwärts. und das für einen abend. ein mmo hingegen kostet einem keine 15€, und man kann es 30 tage lang zu jeder zeit spielen, egal wie lange und egal zu welchem tag. auf jedenfall für 90% der bevölkerung günstiger wie auch nur einen tag im monat aus zu gehen. ausser man wird nur eingeladen..


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2009)

[X] keine der Antwortmöglichkeiten

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich nicht noch extra dafür im nachhinein Geld ausgeben müssen. 

Deshalb ging der WoW Hype auch gänzlich an mir vorbei, auch wenn ich dieses Augenkrebs-Spiel mal ne Woche angetestet habe. Wems gefällt...


----------



## Special_Flo (2. September 2009)

Ich spiele WoW.
Und bezahle dafür jeden Monat.
Und ich finde das gut.
Da das Spiel immer weiter entwickelt wird.
Also bugs raus und so.

mfg Flo


----------



## insekt (3. September 2009)

Ich bin für monatliche Gebühren da sonst, wie schon erwähnt eine "zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" im MMO entsteht.

Was ich allerdings gut fände, wenn die Last der Gebühren besser verteilt würde, sodass man zwischen Tagesabrechnung und Monatsabrechnung wählen kann und die Monatsabrechnung (die sich ja dann an Viel-Spieler richtet) etwas teurer wäre, da ja die Viel-Spieler auch am meisten von den Leistungen des Anbieters profitieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

sind aber wenig möglichkeiten zur Abstimmung, ich würde maximal den Kaufpreis zahlen, und nicht monatlich oder für Extras.


----------



## phenom-2 (3. September 2009)

Ich spielte WOW seit 2 Jahren und war extrem von dem Spiel begeistert und irgend wann bin ich an einem Punkt gekommen und aufgehört WOW zu spielen, hab irgend wie keine Interesse mehr und jetzt liegt bzw. existieren das Account nur, will den verkaufen weg damit.

habe dafür Monatlich bezahlt.


----------



## Nialathak (4. September 2009)

moin moin,  

spiele herr der irnge online und hab einmal einen etwas höheren betrag gezahl und damit ein livetime abo erworben. für vielspieler und gelegenheitszocker ist das eine langfristige investition, mittlerweile habe ich dadurch aber viel kohle gespart!
sehe das bei den mmorpg´s so, dass da fortlaufend viel arbeit reingesteckt werden m8ss und irgendwie muss diese arbeit auch bezahlt werden, solange der anbieter also leistungen erbringt, ist das ok wenn man was zahlen muss!

p.s. kein geflame bitte


----------



## Lee (4. September 2009)

Vorallem, bei einem guten MMO kann man sehr lange Spaß daran haben. Ich hatte an Guild Wars (gut, es kostet monatlich nichts, aber ist jetzt nur als MMO Beispiel gedacht) 2 Jahre lang Spaß gehabt und hätte im Prinzip kaum ein anderes Spiel gebraucht. Das Spiel ist sauber programiert und nahezu Bugfrei. Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ich heute für 50€ (PC) oder gar 70€ (PS3, XBOX) als offline Spiel bekomme. Verbuggt ohne Ende, Kopierschutzdreck und nach wenigen Stunden ist man mit dem Spiel fertig und legts in die Ecke, weil es einfach keinen Spaß macht es noch einmal zu spielen.

Da zahle ich ehrlich gesagt lieber 13€ im Monat und habe dauerhaft Spaß an einem Spiel (vorrausgesetzt es ist ein gutes MMO) als mir nicht ganz so oft, aber dafür für weit mehr Geld ein offline Spiel zu kaufen, was nach einmal durchspielen langweilig geworden ist und danach nie wieder angerührt wird.

Ich selbst spiele zwar keines mehr und habe es auch nicht mehr vor (wobei, bei The Old Republic könnte ich schwach werden ), wenn ich es aber vorhätte hätte ich keine scheu monatlich dafür zu zahlen, wenn ich denn auch etwas geboten bekomme.


----------



## Isengard412 (4. September 2009)

Ich finde es besser wenn das Spiel etwas kostet und dafür keine monatlichen Gebüren anfallen. Da bezahle ich lieber für ein paar extras später dann noch etwas. So bleiben die Kosten immer überschaubar und ich kann auch zocken wenn ich gerade mal nichts ausgeben will.


----------



## Mosed (4. September 2009)

Ich sage mal, es hängt vom Preis ab. Wenn das Spiel wirklich gut ist, wäre ich durchaus bereit 5€ im Monat zu bezahlen. Das sind immerhin 60€ im Jahr. 
Dann muss der Client aber günstig sein, vielleicht 20€. Und es müssten natürlich auch regelmäßig neue Inhalte erscheinen.
Bei anderen Spielen zahle ich im schlimmsten Fall einmal 50€ und habe einen kostenlosen Online-Modus (Diablo 2, Sacred 2) für Jahre... (Dafür dann halt keine neuen Inhalte)


über 10€ vor allem für so eine Grafikkrücke wie WoW ist eine Frechheit. Damit sich das rentiert, muss man eigentlich schon jeden Tag Stundenlang spielen.


----------



## Webstyler (9. September 2009)

Den witz den ich auch noch fine ist das man für den Clienten bezhalen muss und dazu noch monatlich war bei WoW so und auch wieder bei AION zu finden.

AIOn würde mich persönlich schon reizen, ahbe auch nen Beta Acc , aber halt wieder die monatlichen gebühren


----------



## KennyKiller (11. September 2009)

Oh man Leute Ihr kapiert das nicht!!!!! Die Firmen brauchen das Geld um die Server zu finanzieren bzw. die Mitarbeiter etc...! Sogar für Xbox 360 muss man monatl. zahlen um online zocken zu können! Wisst ihr wieviel so ein Server kostet???? Die Server für 1!!! Realm kosten mind 30000Euro auf einem Realm sind ca. 5000 Leute also brauchen die alleine 6mon um die Serverkosten abzubezahlen! Und das ohne Strom ohne Mitarbeiter etc! Dazu kommt das man bei einem Spiel wie bei WoW wirklich ständig neue Inhalte bekommt was zb. bei Cod4 nicht so ist, es kommt vllt alle 5monate mal ne neue map aber seit cod5 kommt ja eh nichts mehr! Diese Leute die meinen oh ich zahl nichts bla bla bla... kotzen mich einfach an
Ein kleines Beispiel:
Man kauft sich WoW für 15Euro hat einen Monat gratis dazu kauft man sich noch 3Monate für ca. 30Euro macht 45Euro. Für 45Euro habt ihr 4Monate Spielzeit und seit auf Lvl60.Die meisten offline Pcgames kosten auch 45Euro, dafür bekommt ihr ca. 10h Spielzeit und wenn es kein Onlinemodus hat könnt ihr es wieder in die Ecke stellen. 
Denkt mal darüber nach...^^


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2009)

was ist denn das für ne Rechnung?
Wenn der Realm 30.000€ im Jahr kostet und da 50.000 Spieler drauf sind, die sagen wir einfach mal 10€ im Monat zahlen:
Monat 1: 50.000 * 10€ = 500.000€

Wo sind das 6 Monate?
Und woher kommen die Zahlen?


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

Ich bezahlen für WoW nicht monatlich, sonder kaufe mir immer wieder eine Gaming-Card für 60 Tage Spielzeit.

Finde es aber fair, wenn Blizz Geld dafür verlangt, da die GMs nett sind und der Support gut ist. Ich finde es auch dumm, dass manche Spieler auf Privaten Server spielen, die nichts kosten, aber meistens zum wirklichen Spiel schon sehr verändert wurden, z.B instant 80 oder schnelleres Leveln.


----------



## KennyKiller (11. September 2009)

sry meinte 5000Spieler hab mich vertippt. Warum geizt du denn so? Manche Leute wollen einfach kein "monatliches Zahlen" voll krank ey


----------



## Webstyler (12. September 2009)

Nunja ist ansichtssache, aber wie gesagt.

Warum laufen dann Spiele wie Guild Wars genauso gut.

Serverkosten sind da , das stimmt aber die Serverkosten sind für die Firmen sicherlich nicht so hoch wie du es hier schreibst da sie ja sogenannte Kontigente kaufen und so mit Massenrabatt bekommen.

die server sollen aj bezahlt werden aber eine Kosten/ Nutzen Rechnung würde so nie aufgehen.

Personalkosten sind in dem Fall meistens der kleinste Teil.
Strom der grösste.
Der Strompries ist aber in den Serverkosten incl und wird nicht extra abgerechnet.

Eien Bezahlung auf gespielte Tage wäre da besser, da man ja nicht genutzte Tage momentan berechnet kommt. Es muss ja keine Minuten rechnung sein, sondern eine 0 - 0 Uhr Rechnung z.B
rein rechnerisch sind es zwar nur 0,30 € pro Tag aber wenn man nur 10 Tage spielt sind es schon wieder 1€ pro gespielten Tag.

Aber es ist ja nur eine Umfrage und jeder hat das Recht mit seinem Geld zu machen. Auch wenn es es rausschmeisst.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. September 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> Nunja ist ansichtssache, aber wie gesagt.
> 
> Warum laufen dann Spiele wie Guild Wars genauso gut.
> 
> ...


Naja für Guildwars kommen soweit ich weiß auch nicht so oft neue Inhalte. Ich weiß schon was du meinst, sicherlich sind 13Euro zu teuer wenn man nur ab und zu on kommt.


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2009)

Ich habe ja nix gegen monatliche Kosten. Es sollte aber angemessen sein. Und ein Spiel wie WoW, bei dem man die Pixel einzelnd zählen kann und alles reinste Matschtexturen sind und für ein angenehmes Spielen 20 Interface-Addons zusätzlich selber installiert werden müssen, sind 13€ eindeutig zu viel. Für einen Junkie , der jeden Tag Stundenlang spielt, mag sich das rechnen, für jemanden der nur am WE ein paar Stunden spielen will  sicherlich nicht.

Ich denke da nur mal an Addons wie Omen, Ratingbuster, Titan Panel, MobMap, Gatherer, Cartographer, Elkanos BuffBars, WIM, GuildEventManager, Bagnon, Healbot, Informant, SellFish.


----------



## insekt (12. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich denke da nur mal an Addons wie Omen, Ratingbuster, Titan Panel, MobMap, Gatherer, Cartographer, Elkanos BuffBars, WIM, GuildEventManager, Bagnon, Healbot, Informant, SellFish.



Ich habe das letzte halbe Jahr das ich WoW gespielt habe keines dieser Addons genutzt. Ist auch überhaupt nich notwendig für "angenehmes" spielen.


----------



## Nialathak (12. September 2009)

sehr zu empfehlen sind sgn. lifetime-abos. hat in meinem fall 150 gekostet. 
ich meinerseits kann bezahl-extras nichts abgewinnen, das ist für mich wie goldkauf bei ebay!


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> alleine einmal kino mit cola, popcorn, vorher vielleicht noch essen gehen kostet locker 20€ aufwärts. und das für einen abend.



Du musst dabei aber berücksichtigen, dass man so etwas für sein eigenes Leben erreichen kann, wie eine Freundin/einen Freund zu finden (wobei da das Kino eher schlecht ist - Film läuft, man lernt sich nicht kennen da man sich währenddessen nicht unterhalten kann, aber das ist dann schon weiter vom Thema weg...) in Spielen wirst du wohl kaum jemanden aus deiner Gegend näher kennenlernen. Mir ist es lieber, am Abend wegzugehen und nicht vor der Kiste zu sitzen. Das muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wenn man wenig Einkommen hat und ein monatlich zu zahlendes Spiel hat, führt dies zu einer gewissen Sucht, denn man hat ja dafür bezahlt und will die Leistung voll ausnutzen, was zu mehreren Stunden Spielzeit am Tag führt. Da haben Spiele wie Guild Wars einen Vorteil, denn sie haben keine laufenden Gebühren, man kauft das Spiel einmal und gut ists, es gibt also keinen finanziellen "Zwang" das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Forti (16. September 2009)

naja, was aus MMO´s, bzw MMORPG wie diese richtig heissen, wird die Gratis  Angeboten werden, sieht man ja an spielen die Jahr für Jahr im Nirvana verschwinden. 
Was haben Spieler davon wenn sie einmal ca 45,-€ für das Spiel selber ausgeben, es Installieren und danach keinerlei Service, Updates, Wartung etc bekommen? Nichts. Sie werden immer einen Schlechten Server haben der voll mit Störungen, Lags und Bugs ist, sie werden keine neuen Spielinhalte bekommen, sie werden irgendwann gelangweilt ihren Account löschen und durch Mundpropaganda wie " Das Spiel ist langweilig, kein Service, nix neues, etc" kommen auch keine neuen Spieler hinzu. Was bleibt also dem Betreiber der Server und des Spieles weiter übrig als das ganze zu schliessen? Nix. Anders bei bezahltem Service. Ja Service, den KEINER bezahlt SEIN Spiel weiter, nein, Ihr Mietet alle nur. Jeder sollte sich mal die AGB der Online Spiele wie WoW durchlesen. Ihr Zahlt alle für den dort geleisteten Service.  Der Service ist ua die Miete des Servers auf dem Ihr Spielt, der 100% Support, 100% Verfügbarkeit eures ACC, Updates, Patches, Mitarbeiter die für euch zur Verfügung stehen 24h, Weiterentwicklung des Games, etc. UND ein nicht endender Spielgenuß da ein "Theoretisches Ende" dieses MMORPG nicht in sicht ist. Natürlich muss man wie bei jedem anderem Game auch, sich das Grundspiel kaufen. Beispiel: WoW Classic 9,90 inkl 30 Tage Freeplay, dazu die Addons wie BC 9,90 und WotLK 15,- sind wir bei 34,80. (F.E.A.R2, NFS, Farcry2 etc kostete 45,-) davon müssen wir jetzt nochmal die 30 Tage Freeplay abziehen (12,99) sind wir bei 21,81 Anschaffungspreis und wenn ich es schaffe 480h Spielspass im Monat! inklusive 100% Support, Neuigkeiten, Service, Updates, neuer Freunde, und jede menge Spass. 
Und das Monat für Monat für 12,99. Sind 0,433cent am Tag, und ich habe EINMAL mein Game bezahlt und die 13euro sind nur noch für den weiteren Service da. Und mal ehrlich, KEIN anderes Game ausser WoW hatt es bisher WELTWEIT geschaft 11 Milionen Spieler zu begeistern und an sich zu binden. Und auch ich habe dort Freunde gefunden und kenne diese auch Real, durch Telefon, Gildentreffen etc. Man muss nur wissen wie man ein MMOPRG richtig spielt. 

Wer da auf extra bezahlen Abstimmt und sagt sagt er bezahlt dafür lieber nicht, hatt diese kleine Erläuterung nicht verstanden. 

so schlecht do so viele Auszeichnungen:World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Guide -> Einführung -> Auszeichnungen


PS. Und nein, entgegen vieler Meinungen bin ich kein Kellerkind, sondern ein Familienvater mit 33 Jahren.


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

Nur traurig, dass bei den 11 Mio auch inaktive Accounts oder die von Leuten, die mehrere Accs haben dabei sind.


----------



## Forti (16. September 2009)

wieso Traurig? Milliarden umsatz im Jahr ist Traurig? Weltweites Menschliches Interesse ist Traurig? Welches MMORPG schaft diesen Rekord zu brechen oder gar zu halten? Blizzard hat doch bewiesen das diese Strategie aufgeht. Und wer mehrere ACC haben möchte zahlt doch auch Freiwillig dafür, oder etwa nicht? Nur wer geht in einen Laden und kauft sich 2 mal Farcry?


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

Inaktiv -> niemand zahlt für den Acc momentan.

Bei Guild Wars geht das auch mit dem Support...


----------



## Stingray93 (16. September 2009)

Ich spiele seit gut 3 1/2 Jahren WoW... darum habe ich den Punkt mit dem monatlichen Zahlen ausgewählt  Mach ich ja nun auch schon eine lange Zeit.
Ich zahle gerne für das Spiel.


----------



## R33p3r (16. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Inaktiv -> niemand zahlt für den Acc momentan.
> 
> Bei Guild Wars geht das auch mit dem Support...




in einem blue post wurde mitgeteilt, dass dort nur Accounts einberechnet werden die per Gamecard oder sonstiger Aktivierung noch eine aktive Spielzeit haben.

Ergo nix mit inaktiven accounts. Wie aktiv diese > 11 mio accounts genutzt werden is jedem selbst überlassen aber wer zahlt und nicht zockt bzw " inaktiv" ist wie du sagst hat selber schuld

BTT 

Ich bin ebenfalls für eine mon. Spielgebühr die is mir allemal lieber das mein game dadurch gepflegt wird und weiterentwickelt wird, als das es endet wie RoM Zb was ich total mies finde in allen punkten vor allem das sich durch extras kaufen das balancing massiv verschiebt im end game....

Und mein WoW Acc besteht seit Dez 05 und mit diversen "Langeweile" Pausen ist es bisher das einzige game was mich in knapp 4jahren  450h an den Rechner gefesselt hat. Das muss ein anderes Game erstmal ansatzweise schaffen.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

ich bevorzuge beides? die antwort ergibt keinen sinn, oder?


----------



## vatana (24. September 2009)

Hier meine Liste gekaufter Spiele in den letzten ein paar Jahren.

Fehlkauf:

1. FEAR 2: Project Origin (EU)             - 49,99€
2. Fallout 3 (EU)                               - 40,49€
3. Bioshock (EU)                              -   4,99€
4. Call of Duty: World at War (EU)       - 49,99€
5. Team Fortress 2                           - 15,00€
6. Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars (EU)  - 39,99€
7. FarCry 2                                     - 49,99€
8. Crysis: Warhead (EU)                    - 29,99€
_________________________________________
                                                ca. 280,00€

Guter Kauf:

1. Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II    - 30,00€
2. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (EU)    -49,99€
3. Left 4 Dead                                    -44,99€
_________________________________________
                                                 ca. 125,00€

Für mich kann die_ Qualität_ eines Spiels *NUR* an seinem Online Modus gemessen werden. Alle diese Fehlkäufe waren nur für 10-15 Stunden gut. Ein zweites mal habe ich keines von den spielen durchgespielt.
Von den Spielen die ein guter Kauf waren, habe ich den Single Modus auch nicht 2 mal durchgespielt.

Aber in dem Mulitplayer Part bin ich immernoch seit dem Release der Spiele dabei, weil sie so geil sind. Vielleicht etwas weniger beim L4D, aber es geht noch.

Für Dawn of War 2 und COD4 würde ich auf jedem fall monatlich bezahlen. Glücklicherweise muss man das nicht tun. 
Die beiden haben im Muliplayer einiges zu bieten und es wird nie langweilig.

Die oberen 280 Euro tuen mir schon weh.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

mir auch... echt teurer spaß das zocken... von dem geld hättest du so viel eis kaufen können


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

Manche sagen ja, dass das Leben ein Spiel sei. Ob du da auch schon 450h geschafft hast?


----------



## Webstyler (26. September 2009)

450h sind ja nicht viel an Spielzeit für ein Game in 4 Jahren

450:4 = 112,5 Stunden im Jahr 
112,5 Stunden x 60 :365 = gerundete 19 Minuten am Tag


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. September 2009)

Ich hatte über zwei Jahre lang KalOnline gesuchtet. Fürs Zocken hätte ich trotzdem nie monatlich bezahlt. Für Extras bezahlen ist allerdings ok, solange die nicht quasi spielentscheident sind.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. September 2009)

[x]Ich zahle eine monatliche Spielgebühr

Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass sonst, die die das meiste Geld in Extras stecken, so gut wie nicht zu schlagen sind (Bsp. Archlord)
Und da hört für mich der Spielspaß auf...

greetz


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Mir fehlt [x] ich zahle nicht.

Finde es bei der Vielzahl freier Server unsinnig, zu zahlen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Mir fehlt [x] ich zahle nicht.
> 
> Finde es bei der Vielzahl freier Server unsinnig, zu zahlen.


Wobei es bei vielen dieser Games verboten ist auf "Free-Servern" zu zocken. Steht so in der Lizenzvereinbarung .
Mal sehen welcher Thread der nächste ist den du dir vornimmst .


----------



## kreids (1. März 2010)

Mir fehlt [x] ich zahle nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2010)

[x] Ich zahle eine monatlich Spielgebühr.

Ich finde Spiele zum Bezahlen qualitativ und inhaltlich besser. Gut, das trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber in den meisten finde ich die Atmosphäre einfach dichter. Noch dazu ist der Support meistens besser und auch schneller zu erreichen.
Ich spiele zwar auch Free-2-Play Games, das sind aber meistens sogenannte Asia-Grinder. Das macht auf Dauer keinen Spass. Noch dazu ist die Hemmschwelle in den Gratisgames weitaus niedriger bei manchen Menschen. Man sieht dort wesentlich öfter diese "Leute", die mit nem Level 1 Charakter ankommen und ihren Frust aus dem RL auslassen. Das äussert sich meist durch vulgärsten Spam.

In den Abo-Spielen ist die Angst, den Account zu verlieren wohl einiges grösser, von daher ist es in denen wesentlich gesitteter.


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

Würde auch lieber weder für das eine noch für das andere zahlen. Falls ich überhaupt Geld bezahle, dann monatlich, weil für overpowerte Extras Geld zu zahlen ist mMn unfair, wer mehr Geld für das Spiel ausgibt, ist auch besser, find ich nicht gut.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. März 2010)

Webstyler schrieb:


> Warum laufen dann Spiele wie Guild Wars genauso gut.



Guild Wars ist sehr instanziert, d.h. man kann mehrere schwache Server verwenden, anstatt einzelne starke Server, was viel billiger ist.


@topic:

[x] monatliche Gebühr

Verglichen mit den meisten SP-Titel ist es an €/h gemessen verdammt billig, MMOs zu zocken. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass alle Spieler die selben Rechte und Möglichkeiten bekommen sollten, weshalb ich Free2Play (= Pay2Win)-Spiele ablehne. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der größte Teil davon schlicht Mist ist, und sie den Gratis-Spielern absichtlich Steine in den weg legen, nur um etwas Geld abzustauben. Generell stört mich der Hype und Free2Play und Browser-Spielen atm unglaublich. 

Aber auch bei den meisten Abo-MMos ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, am dreistesten finde ich dort, dass man für die meisten Spiele auch noch für den Client bezahlen muss. Da überlege ich es mir mehrere Male, ob ich das Risiko eingehe, ein Spiel zu kaufen, das vielleicht nach ner Woche schon in der Ecke ist, zumal MMOs genau die Spiele sind, die sich innerhalb einer oder zwei Wochen Trial so gut wie gar nicht beurteilen lassen.


----------



## Jan565 (1. März 2010)

[X]Ich zahle nur für Extra´s etwas

Warum sollte ich für nen Server bezahlen? Ich habe das Spiel gekauft, weil ich es Spiele will und nicht noch unmengen an Geld dafür ausgeben muss. Wenn ich jetzt jeden Monat 13€ für nen Online Server zahlen muss, dann habe ich in einem Jahr 156€ alleine dafür gezahlt das ich auf einem Server Spiele kann. Für mich sind solche Spiele, egal wie gut sie auch sein mögen, ein no go.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal sehen welcher Thread der nächste ist den du dir vornimmst .



Tja, man muss halt zu jeder Umfrage seinen Senf dazugeben.^^ Ich meine du bist hier schon länger im Forum, ich muss alles schnell nachholen...


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2010)

Ein Spiel das keine monatlichen kosten hat ist nicht rund, den weiterentwicklickung kostet viel Geld.Das ist nicht einfach copy and paste das sind Dinge die lange geplannt werden müssen usw.Wow ist ein Beispiel höchste qualität in dem Genre auch wenn es mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut ist wie es mal war.Spiele mit Itemshops kann man damit garnicht vergleichen die kommen höchstens auf plus minus null.Der ganze Service und alles muss auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## mephimephi (3. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ein Spiel das keine monatlichen kosten hat ist nicht rund, den weiterentwicklickung kostet viel Geld.Das ist nicht einfach copy and paste das sind Dinge die lange geplannt werden müssen usw.Wow ist ein Beispiel höchste qualität in dem Genre auch wenn es mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut ist wie es mal war.Spiele mit Itemshops kann man damit garnicht vergleichen die kommen höchstens auf plus minus null.Der ganze Service und alles muss auch bezahlt werden.



ähm, dass kann ich blind unterzeichnen, wollte ähnliches schreiben


----------



## Clonemaster (3. März 2010)

[x] _Ich zahle eine monatliche Spielgebühr_

Ich finde es sinnlos für Extras zu bezahlen, weil dann natürlich nur Leute die Geld
ausgeben die Vorteile haben, was dann aber nichts mehr mit skill usw. zu tun hat....

Wenn dann sollte es gleich eine "Grundgebühr" geben, damit auch alle gleichberechtigt sind.
Allgemein für ein Spiel über längere Zeit zu zahlen finde ich schon fair, *solange*
guter Service und natürlich ein gutes Spiel geboten ist.
Hab mehrere Jahre WoW gespielt und mir war es das Geld wirklich wert, da ich nämlich keine
anderen Spiele mehr gebraucht habe, somit ging die Rechnung wieder auf. 
Mittlerweile hab ich aufgehört, das ist dann aber wieder ein anderes Thema. 

Aber sobald neue Spiele, die annähernd so gut wie WoW-*Classic+BC* sind
erscheinen, geb ich mein Gelde gerne wieder dafür aus


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> ähm, dass kann ich blind unterzeichnen, wollte ähnliches schreiben


  Gibt halt Leute die meinen wenn sie ein Spiel bezahlen was ewig weiterentwickelt wird für lau bekommen.Heutzutage will jeder was geschenkt und bei Wow hat das Ausmasse angenommen wie:,,ich zahl 13 Euro ich will das und dies und das was andere Leute haben die besser spielen wie ich´´Und es wird immer lächerlicher...


----------



## Necthor (3. März 2010)

Als großer Freelancer Fan überlege ich mangels Weiterentwicklung des Spiels (Microdoof ) demnächst in EVE-Online einzusteigen. 

Soweit ich weiss kostet es 15,- €/M und der Client ist kostenlos.
Ich finde es richtig für ein gut gemanagetes Spiel eine Monatliche Gebühr zu entrichten. Alle anderen Bezahlsysteme können nur Mogelpackungen sein denn letztendlich müssen alle Firmen Kostendeckend arbeiten.
Wieviel €/Spielstunde gerechtfertigt sind hängt vom Service, von der Weiternetwicklung des spiels und vom eigenen Budget ab. Bei gamern die, wie weiter oben erwähnt aus irgendwelchen gründen "gezwungen" sind zu spielen um die kosten reinzuholen bleibt der Spielspass auf der Strecke. 
Bei diesen Endlosgames sollte man die Spielzeiten planen, zumindest Prioritäten setzen damit das Reale Leben nicht darunter leidet.
Eine ausgewogene Aufteilung zwischen Realem Leben und Hobbys kann den Spielspass für lange Zeit erhalten.

EVE darf 2 Wochenlang getestet werden bevor man sich entscheiden muss.
Ich persönlich finde die 2 Wochen zu kurz, da hat man sich viell. grad mal eingearbeitet und hat noch nicht viel erreicht, wenn man nicht grade 12 Stunden/Tag dranbleibt. Mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege.

Grüzzi


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

eve ist nicht so action reich wie freelancer.. mehr taktisch als selbst ballern usw..


----------



## Necthor (3. März 2010)

Kann ich mir den Job nicht aussuchen?


----------



## Sash (4. März 2010)

ích hatte nur mal kurz das game gespielt, es war lahm und träge. als wäre dein schiff ein avatar wie in nem mmo. da flieg lieber ne runde xwing in swg.


----------



## d00mfreak (4. März 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Als großer Freelancer Fan überlege ich mangels Weiterentwicklung des Spiels (Microdoof ) demnächst in EVE-Online einzusteigen.



Deine Entscheidung kann ich nur gut heißen 



> Soweit ich weiss kostet es 15,- €/M und der Client ist kostenlos.



Wenn du direkt bei CCP 3 Monate kaufst, sind es 12,95 € / Monat. Ansonsten kann man sich die GTCs auch direkt aus Übersee besorgen. Da ist es je nach Wechselkurs günstiger (34,99 $ für 2 Monate). Atm allerdings nicht so. Danke Griechenland!



> EVE darf 2 Wochenlang getestet werden bevor man sich entscheiden muss.
> Ich persönlich finde die 2 Wochen zu kurz, da hat man sich viell. grad mal eingearbeitet und hat noch nicht viel erreicht, wenn man nicht grade 12 Stunden/Tag dranbleibt. Mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege.



Ja, da hast du allerdings recht. Erstellst du den Account mittels Buddy-Programm gibts 21 Tage Trial. Allerdings immer noch viel zu kurz, um das Spiel richtig zu begreifen. Die ingame-Wirtschaft ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen vollkommen unter der Fuchtel der Spieler, quasi alles, das man im Spiel irgendwie benutzen kann, ist von Spielern gebaut worden. Auch das Fliegen von Schiffen und deren Ausrüstung ist nicht ohne. Die sinnvollen Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten von 3 bis 4 verschiedenen Schiffen übersteigen bezüglich Ausrüstung (Fitting im Eve-Jargon) z.B schon die Komplexität aller Klassen in WoW. Auch scheitern viele am fehlenden roten Faden im Spiel. Während andere Spiele einen an die Hand nehmen, steht es einem in Eve nach dem Tutorial völlig frei was man macht. Nen Endgegner gibt es nicht, die meisten im PvP suchen sich einen im Form einer Spielerallianz aus, welche es dann zu bekämpfen gilt.

Jup, das Spiel ist sehr komplex, ich hab selbst 2 Anläufe gebraucht, bis auch damit warm geworden bin. Da dann aber richtig. Zocke es seit mittlerweile 2 Jahren, und noch kein Anzeichen von Langweile und "Endgame".



Sash schrieb:


> ích hatte nur mal kurz das game gespielt, es war lahm und träge. als wäre dein schiff ein avatar wie in nem mmo. da flieg lieber ne runde xwing in swg.



Ja, wenn man nur im Empire rumgondelt, könnte man durchaus zu diesem Schluss kommen. Wenn man sich allerdings mal in das Low-Sec oder das 0.0 begibt, ist es mit der Langeweile schnell vorbei. Oder gibbets in SWG auch Schlachten mit bis zu 1600 (die bisher größte Schlacht in Eve) involvierten Spielern? Bzgl. deines vorhergehenden Beitrag: klar ist das Spiel in Sachen Steuerung eher taktisch ausgelegt, allerdings wäre man mit der (durchaus oft gewünschten) First-Person-Echtzeit Steuerung alà Wingcommander vollends überfordert. Einmal auf "Orbit" klicken und dann die Waffen einschalten reicht für Missionen, keinesfalls aber für PvP.

Und da man in Eve bei einer Niederlage auch sein Schiff samt Ausrüstung verliert, ist die ganze Sache nochmal spannender. Um wieder einen Vergleich mit WoW aus der Kiste zu kramen: wäre WoW wie Eve könnte man sich zwar das beste momentan erhältliche T-Set im Auktionshaus für nen sehr fürstlichen Betrag kaufen, müsste allerdings auch damit leben, dass wenn man im PvP mal den kürzeren zieht, die Ausrüstung teilweise zerstört wird, und der Rest vom Gegner gelootet wird. Die Kämpfe in Eve sind m.Mn in Sachen Spannung mit keinen 08/15 MMO zu vergleichen, da man hier nicht einfach wieder hinter dem nächsten Misthaufen aufwacht, ohne großartig was verloren zu haben.

Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Wiederum andere spielen es schlicht als Wirtschaftssimulation, nuckeln mit ihren Bergbau-Schiffen gerne an Asteroiden, verdienen sich ne' goldene Nase, indem sie die Ausrüstung und Schiffe für die PvP-Fans unter uns bauen, spielen Weltraum-Trucker und schippern Ausrüstung und Rohstoffe durchs Universum, oder haben ihren Spass daran, mit ihrem Schiff Missionen zu fliegen, und es immer besser auszurüsten, gänzlich ohne PvP (nun ja, manchmal müssen sie es sehr widerwillig doch machen ). Andere wiederum sind als Piraten unterwegs, und lassen ihre Mitspieler für sie arbeiten, um selbige dann um einen Teil ihrer erwirtschafteten Items zu erleichtern. Für einige sind das wiederum Peanuts, und erleichtern Corporations (=Gilden) oder ganze Allianzen (= Zusammenschluss von Corporations, oft mehrere tausend Spieler) um ihre Items und ihr Geld.

Sry für OT


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (23. März 2010)

labernet schrieb:


> die monatliche gebühr wäre gar nicht so schlimm, wenn wirklich was passieren würde zwecks gameplay und servers (im positiven sinne), aber in den 3 jahren everquest 2, die ich gezockt hab, wurde an der server hardware nix gemacht, bzw nur wenig und das gameplay hat sich doch sehr stark ins negative geändert (sehr auf casual gamers zugeschnitten...)


 
Das ist natürlich nicht grade löblich für Sony. Das kann man von Blizz wirklich nicht behaupten dass sie sich auf der faulen Haut ausruhen. Ständig Patches und spieltechnische Erweiterungen (Realpool Instanzfinder). 

Für mich ist klar dass ein MMO Gebührenpflichtig ist damits überhaut gepflegt und gewartet werden kann (Personal/Infrastrukturkosten). Wenn das Spiel passt - wiso soll man über die Jahre wo ein MMO ausgelegt ist lediglich mit ~50€ ein Spiel finanzieren können? Daswürde NIE aufgehen! Im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" Spiel das gerade mal ~10-15h Spielzeit bietet, ist ein WOW geradezu billig! Trotz Monatlichen Gebühren.


----------



## Necthor (23. März 2010)

Hab mich als BetaTester für Black Prophecy (DP) angemeldet.
Es soll Actionlastiger sein als EVE und wenn das stimmt ist es eher zum  Freelancerersatz geeignet.
Die Bezahlung hängt vom Spielerverhalten ab.
Spielen kann man wohl kostenlos aber wenn man wirklich weiterkommen will muss man irgendwas hinzukaufen.
Preise kenne ich nicht. Wenn es sich im Rahmen hält und mir das Spiel gefällt könnte ich es mir vorstellen.

Was mir bei EVE-Online gefällt ist dass alle Spieler im selben Universum sind.
Das heisst aber auch, dass nur eine Sprache gesprochen wird nämlich Englisch, es sei denn man findet jemand Deuschsprachigen. Das kann zu erheblichen Einschrenkungen führen.
Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, lernst Du endlich mal Englisch.
Quul währ es aber wenn ein Übersetzungsprogramm im Hintergrund alle bei mir ankommende Kommunikation, egal ob schriftlich über Chat oder akkustisch über Headset in Deutsch umwandeln und ausgeben könnte.
Das währe wirklich Quul .

Interessant währ es zu erfahren ob DP auch alle Spieler in einem Universum sammelt und wie es mit der Sprache funzt, schliesslich wird es von einer  Deutsche Firma aufgesetzt.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. März 2010)

[x] monatliche Gebühr

Ich habe mal ein paar Monate Runes of Magic im Highlvl-Bereich gespielt (damals noch 50) und "musste" für gutes Equip Monat für Monat ~20 € ausgeben (mehrere Chars). WoW kostet hingegen "nur" 13 € im Monat, ganz gleich, wieviele Chars Ich mir auf 80 ziehe.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

[X] Extras

Ich würde nur für extras bei MMOs bezahlen. Außer es ist wirklich gut Entwickelt, hat eine super Grafik und bietet viele abwechsungsreiche Aktivitäten.


----------



## joraku (7. April 2010)

Ich würde nicht für Extras zahlen, dass ist meiner Meinung nach Abzocke. Man hat am Ende viel mehr gezahlt, als wenn man einen monatlichen festen Grundpreis gezahlt hätte.
Bisher habe ich aber nur kostenlose MMO's ausprobiert und habe auch nicht vor monatlich Geld für ein Spiel zu bezahlen. Für Extas aber noch viel weniger.
DLC's? Wtf?


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab ewig lineage 2 gespielt, da ist ordentlich was zusammengekommen an monatlicher gebühr


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

(x) Ich zahle nur für Extra´s etwas.

(Weiß ja vorher nie genau, wieviel ich im Monat zum Spielen Zeit haben werde)


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich zahle für kein einziges Online-spiel nur einen cent


----------



## Predi (24. Juli 2010)

Wer was gutes haben will muss halt dafür zahlen. Das ist immer so. Und wenn das Spiel wirklich überragend gut ist bin ich gerne bereit monatlich dafür etwas zu zahlen. 
Finde es auch immer lustig wie alle meinen das sie für ein online Spiel keinen cent ausgeben wollen und sich dann in den Free2play Games mit Cash Shop sachen voll stopfen :>


----------



## Ratty0815 (24. Juli 2010)

[x] gibts Leider net

Aber ich bevorzuge Free-To-Play MMO`s
Den wenn ich schon mehrere zehner für ein Spiel abdrücke finde ich ist es nicht gerecht auch noch monatlich für das Game zu bezahlen.

Ist schon klar das der Support/Server bei den meisten Spielen ein Haufen kostet, doch da sollte man sich als Entwickler früher Gedanken machen.

Ich hätte zum Beispiel kein Problem damit in einem Game nur mal kurz das Tut anspielen zu können und dann von mir aus bis zu 200€ fürs eigentliche Spiel auszugeben.
Dafür soll es halt keine extras zum Kaufen geben...

So Long...


----------



## Predi (24. Juli 2010)

Bei WoW und Co gibts auch keine Extras in dem Sinne zu kaufen. Du kaufst dir die Spiele und bezahlst dann monatl. dafür. 
Und bei manchen Spielen darfst du sogar freundlicherweise vorher eine Woche oder vielleicht sogar auch länger das Spiel kostenlos anspielen, um zu schauen ob es dir gefällt.
Wie gesagt ...ich geben lieber Geld monatl. für ein gutes Spiel aus, wo man weiß das die Entwickler, der Support und das ganze Team was taugen als im Cash Shop von den ganzen Free2play Games. Und die meisten Free2play Games sind nunmal sehr Cs Shop lastig. Das kann wohl kaum jemand bestreiten...


----------



## Low (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn montliche Gebühren dann sollte das Spiel bzw. Addons (siehe World of Warcraft) KOSTENLOS als download bereit gestellt werden.
13€ im Monat bezahlen und dann noch 30€ für 3 Addons und das Hauptspiel blechen. Das geht garnicht.
Spiele eh keine MMO's...


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir bei WOW immer einzeln abgerechnete Tage gewünscht. Z.B. habe ich im Monat 3 Tage gezockt und dann hätte ich auch gerne 3 Tage bezahlt und nicht den ganzen Monat. Dann würde ich evlt. heute noch an nem MMO Interesse haben. Der gespielte Tag wird bezahlt, sonst nix. Aber so, mit Job und kaum Zeit zu spielen sind die angebotenen Zahlungsmodelle nicht interessant. Ist vielleicht auch besser so...


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2010)

[x] Ich zahle eine monatliche Spielgebühr

Stimmt bei mir nur bedingt... Das Spiel ist Star Trek Online... Hab aber einen Life Time-Account...


----------



## Elkgrin (25. Juli 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei WOW immer einzeln abgerechnete Tage gewünscht. Z.B. habe ich im Monat 3 Tage gezockt und dann hätte ich auch gerne 3 Tage bezahlt und nicht den ganzen Monat. Dann würde ich evlt. heute noch an nem MMO Interesse haben. Der gespielte Tag wird bezahlt, sonst nix. Aber so, mit Job und kaum Zeit zu spielen sind die angebotenen Zahlungsmodelle nicht interessant. Ist vielleicht auch besser so...




Hmmn, 13 Euro für drei Tage spielen, guter Schnitt. Günstigere Zeittotschlagaktivitäten kenne ich kaum.

Jeder Kinofilm ist schlechter dahingehend.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich MMOs spielen würde, wäre ich bereit, jeden Monat zu zahlen. Server zu betreiben kostet Geld, das sich der Publisher sonst über Werbung holt, was ziemlich ätzend werden kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2010)

> Mich würde mal interessieren wer hier lieber gratis ein MMO spielen würde anstatt monatlich dafür zu bezahlen.



Schwere Frage! Möchte ich etwas gratis oder möchte ich für etwas bezahlen? Hmm, mal überlegen. xD

Kein Spiel ist monatliche Kosten wert. Für Star Trek Online hätte ich als Star Trek Fan evtl. monatlich etwas Geld abgedrückt, aber das Gameplay ist dafür leider nicht gut genug.


----------



## Repschlaeger (25. Juli 2010)

Ich zahle derzeit monatlich, aber nur weil weil etliche Patches etc. inklusive sind (und für alle) und nicht extra gezahlt werden müssen oder jemand anders mir gegenüber mit irgendwelchen Features besser da steht, weil er mehr Geld hat als ich


----------



## sp01 (5. September 2010)

[x] Monatliche Gebühr
Aus den selben Gründen die hier schon zum xten male genannt wurden.
allerdings hab ich auch mit einem freeplay mmo angefangen.


----------



## Holyman (6. September 2010)

wow kostet 


aber hab auch ROM, Cabal, Atlantica, Battle of Immortal getestet und wieder deinstalliert

außerdem kostenpflichtige wie AION oder Conan  und auch wieder deinstalliert..... tja



HDRO soll ja bald ohne monatlichen Kosten kommen, das werd ich dann wohl auch testen

und da man nur ein Online Game "relativ ernsthaft" zoggen kann bleib ich bei EINEM...mal gucken


----------



## TheWitcher79 (8. September 2010)

Ich zahle auch für WOW. Jedoch wird das wohl dieses Jahr sein Ende nehmen. Ich will zwar noch die neue Erweiterung testen, aber dann solls auch gut sein.

Blizzard müsste WOW langsam einstellen und mit nem neuen WOW ganz von Vorne anfangen. Ich habe mir damals WOW eigentlich nur wegen der Storyline zugelegt. Am Anfang hat das Leveln auch Spass gemacht. 

Nun kann mir aber keiner erzählen, dass mit der Nächsten Erweiterung wieder von Null auf 85 levelt. Ich mein ich gehe jetzt mal nur von mir aus. Seit ich Questhelper benutze renne ich sowieso nur dem grünen Pfeil hinterher. Den Text der Quest lese ich garnicht mehr.

Ich finde es braucht da mal wieder etwas mehr Spannung. Klar ist WOW in erster Linie ein Multiplayer - Game, aber es gibt auch ne ganze Menge Leute die sich auch und eigentlich sogar mehr für den Inhalt bzw. die Story interessieren.

Warum also kann man z.B. die Dialoge in den Hauptquest`s nicht mit Sprachausgabe hinterlegen ? Mittlerweile lese ich lieber die Romane rund ums WOW - Universum als mich mit ewigen Raids zu langweilen. 

So, dass war jetzt auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

Also früher war ich dagegen nur einen Cent monatlich dafür zu zahlen um das Game zocken zu können, ich muss sagen das es sich aber bei zb Wow lohnt die grad mal 12 oder 13 Euro zu zahlen.
Abgesehen von dem super Support, in dem Fall von Blizzard, sind kostenpflichtige Games meist besser, wenn man sich mal nen kostenloses Mmorpg anguckt weiß man warum finde ich.


----------



## Aven X (15. September 2010)

( x ) Monatliche Gebühr

Und ich sag mal: die kann gar nicht hoch genug sein. 30 € Aufwärts / Monat wäre mal schön.
Dann könnten sich gewisse Klientel sich das nicht leisten und es wäre tatsächlich möglich, mal in Ruhe ein Game zu geniessen ohne sich mit Publikum welches den IQ einer Amöbe besitzt, herumschlagen zu müssen. Sei es aus Altersgründen, mangelndes Selbstwertgefühl im RL oder was auch immer.

Und wer der Meinung ist, dass ist vieeeel zu viel. Wenn man 10 h im MONAT davor sitzt, sinds grad mal 3€ / Stunde. Geschenkt !

Geht mal mit Frau/Freundin ins Kino, einen aktuellen 3D Film schauen. Mit Getränke, Popcorn etc bist da die gleiche Kohle los. Für 1,5h Unterhaltung ...

Auch kostenpflichtige Add ons haben ihre Berechtigung.

Oder nimmt auch nur EINER von euch zusätzlich Arbeit mit nach Hause, um sie in der Freizeit zu erledigen? Ohne Bezahlung? Ohne die Stunden gutgeschrieben zu bekommen? Just for Fun, weils so schön ist !

Wer F2P Games mag... kein Thema. Jedoch darf man sich dann natürlich nicht über Bugs, mangelnden Support, beschixxene Community, geistige Tiefflieger, wenig Game Content etc wundern.

Nichts in diesem Leben ist umsonst. Willkommen im Leben.

Amen !


----------



## theo1992 (15. September 2010)

aven x, ich gebe dir recht


----------



## Low (15. September 2010)

Aven X schrieb:


> ( x ) Monatliche Gebühr
> [...]


Beste Begründung (+ Beispiel) die ich bis jetzt in zusammenhang mit diesem Thema gelesen hab.


----------



## Toukion (20. September 2010)

Spiele kostenlos antesten zu können ist immer gut, aber wenn man dann richtig spielt sollte man auch dafür zahlen, dadurch haben die Entwickler mehr Geld, außerdem können Spiele mit monatlichen Gebühren meist mit besserem Support und Qualität punkten(Wobei es auch Entwickler gibt die da Mist bauen ).


----------



## KillerDuck (20. September 2010)

*Aven x voll zustimm* Geiz ist halt nicht immer geil, und Gutes kostet halt meist auch immer gutes Geld.


----------

